# Los Magnificos - Houston



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*We will be having a US Bike Championship event again this year, with large cash prizes (announced soon). 

<img src=\'http://losmagnificos.org/images/LM_Front.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Pre-Registration is $40 for cars and $30 for bikes this year, but for August we will do car registration for $35 and bikes for $25 (on-line only). The show will be sold-out and filled like last year.

<a href=\'http://losmagnificos.org/cartruck.php\' target=\'_blank\'>Car Pre-Registration</a>
<a href=\'http://losmagnificos.org/bike.php\' target=\'_blank\'>Bike Pre-Registration</a>*


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Same weekend as my daughters birthday


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 7 2009, 11:32 AM~14702836
> *Same weekend as my daughters birthday
> *



WE GOT PLENTY OF THINGS FOR KIDS DOWN HERE......JUST KIDDING.

WISH HER A GOOD ONE......


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

THIS SHOW THE LAST TWO YEARS HAS BROUGHT IN THE TOP BIKES FROM OTHER STATES MAKE THE COMPETITION TOUGH HERE. LAST YEAR WE HAD THE AZ INVASION.....

NO DISRESPECT TO ANY OTHER SHOW BUT THIS SHOW AS FAR AS BIKES GO IS ONE OF THE MOST COMPETITIVE. NO OTHER SHOW, MAYBE NOT EVEN VEGAS IN SOME YEARS, WILL HAVE THE COMPETITION THIS SHOW HAS.

I KNOW IT IS A DRIVE BUT IF YOU LIKE COMPETITION THIS IS THE SHOW TO BE AT.

SO WHO IS COMING......I THINK LINVILLE WON LAST YEAR....SO WHO WILL STEP UP IN HIS PLACE??

RO MADE A BIG SHOWING LAST YEAR......HOPE THEY DO THE SAME THIS YEAR......

TEXAS.....YOU GUYS NEED TO STEP UP....OUT OF STATERS MAKING YOU LOOK BAD!!!

HOPE TO YOU SEE HERE!!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 7 2009, 11:33 AM~14703479
> *THIS SHOW THE LAST TWO YEARS HAS BROUGHT IN THE TOP BIKES FROM OTHER STATES MAKE THE COMPETITION TOUGH HERE.  LAST YEAR WE HAD THE AZ INVASION.....
> 
> NO DISRESPECT TO ANY OTHER SHOW BUT THIS SHOW AS FAR AS BIKES GO IS ONE OF THE MOST COMPETITIVE.  NO OTHER SHOW, MAYBE NOT EVEN VEGAS IN SOME YEARS, WILL HAVE THE COMPETITION THIS SHOW HAS.
> ...


im down send me the info so i can pick up my money lol :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Aug 7 2009, 11:33 AM~14703479-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

"The last wizard" will debut its new and final look at this show..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA+Aug 7 2009, 12:42 PM~14703580-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAN THE FIRST TEXAN TO STEP UP.....COME ON WHEN THE REST OF YOU AT....I KNOW JOHN FROM SA WILL HAVE SOMETHING....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

MIGHT SEE ME OUT THERE  HOPELY WITH THE NEW 12 INCH


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 8 2009, 12:12 PM~14711022
> *MIGHT SEE ME OUT THERE  HOPELY WITH THE NEW 12 INCH
> *


comin to git surrved?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 8 2009, 11:16 AM~14711036
> *comin to git surrved?
> *


WHY UR SCARRRRRED :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 8 2009, 12:17 PM~14711042
> *WHY UR SCARRRRRED :biggrin:
> *


nope. if i get a job before then, im gonna add some new stuff


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 8 2009, 11:22 AM~14711063
> *nope.  if i get a job before then, im gonna add some new stuff
> *


jobless like me huh...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 8 2009, 10:12 AM~14711022
> *MIGHT SEE ME OUT THERE  HOPELY WITH THE NEW 12 INCH
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 8 2009, 03:36 PM~14712040
> *jobless like me huh...
> *


yessir


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

I'm going to do wat I can m wrk with jon to make dis year's evnt better den las year, but we need everyone's support or we can lose dis event for nxt year.......

I knw its a long drive for most people but its almost the most fair playing field ya knw d half way point......

Every one frm cali says come to vegas but for us dats a 24 hour drive or a 32 hour drive frm fla. Vs a 5 hour drive


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> THE FIRST POST HAS ALL THE INFO YOU NEED.  IF YOU NEED SOMETHING ELSE LET ME KNOW..HIT ME WITH A PM AND I WILL GET YOU WHAT YOU NEED.
> 
> BRING THE TRIKE OUT HERE WILL BE A DEFINITE CROWD PLEASER.
> LOOK WHO SHOWS UP.....LONG TIME NO SEE.....OR READ.....
> MAN THE FIRST TEXAN TO STEP UP


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS+Aug 8 2009, 09:38 PM~14714114-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GUESS YOU GOT TO DO WHAT YOU DO ON A 20 INCH FRAME THEN.......HAHA


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 8 2009, 09:38 PM~14714114
> *I'm going to do wat I can m wrk with jon to make dis year's evnt better den las year, but we need everyone's support or we can lose dis event for nxt year.......
> 
> I knw its a long drive for most people but its almost the most fair playing field ya knw d half way point......
> ...


did you get my pm??


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

yrah I got it an stored d number....ill hit u up ltr today........


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 8 2009, 09:23 PM~14714403
> *THIS IS TRUE.  THERE HAVE BEEN QUITE A FEW TEXAS BIKES AND FLORIDA BIKES TO GO OUT TO VEGAS TO PROVE WHAT WE HAVE.  WE ALL HAVE FARED WELL....SO NOW ITS TIME FOR THE WEST TO COME AND SHOW WHAT THEY GOT.  I BELIEVE WE GOT AZ OUT LAST YEAR AS WELL AS FLORIDA.
> 
> THIS SHOW CAN BE BETTER THAN THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW BIKE WISE....ANYONE CAN COME COMPETE.....NO 2 TITLE RULE OVER HERE....YOU STAY UNTIL YOU ARE BEATEN!
> ...


2010 will be a new year for kandy shop customz. stay tuned............. :0


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

It's time to come out and play with y'all boys


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Can't wait


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Aug 10 2009, 12:36 AM~14722595
> *It's time to come out and play with y'all boys
> *


 :biggrin: its time to play with these boys LOS.....................


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN+Aug 10 2009, 01:36 AM~14722595-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MAN WE CAN MAKE IT A COMING OUT PARTY......


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 10 2009, 09:16 AM~14724199
> *MAN WE CAN MAKE IT A COMING OUT PARTY......
> *


If you cook or Issac cook's... I buy the BEER!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 10 2009, 10:31 AM~14724319
> *If you cook or Issac cook's... I buy the BEER!
> *



ISAAC IS A BETTER COOK....HE HAD SOMETHING AT HIS HOUSE LAST YEAR....MAYBE WE CAN DO THE SAME.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Yes sir. Be the third annual.....legions hosted bbq.......my house again hopefully its not 30 degrees again.....dnt knw bout d beer I gotta be @ reliant @ 600am


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 10 2009, 03:50 PM~14727241
> *Yes sir. Be the third annual.....legions hosted bbq.......my house again hopefully its not 30 degrees again.....dnt knw bout d beer I gotta be @ reliant @ 600am
> *


ASK YOUR BOSS FOR THE MORNING OFF.....I AM SURE HE WILL


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

hope we can make it this year!!!
SOunds like fun!!!


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

I hope yall can too.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Aug 10 2009, 02:15 PM~14726899-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We were there last year, HELL YEAH it was cold............. BEER its for us not the COOK, lol


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Hahaha...yall drink beer ima have hot coco...lol.....

Wassup. Mr 559.....yall boys ready for d drive....I hope master mind it also


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm really liking the sound of this


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW ANGELITOS CC WILL B N THE HOUSE


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Aug 10 2009, 09:36 PM~14731737
> *ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW ANGELITOS CC WILL B N THE HOUSE
> *


Wuz up man 
U never call me about that job
Wuz going on with u


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Aug 10 2009, 10:32 PM~14731669
> *I'm really liking the sound of this
> *



U aint ready......ha.....I dnt believe it


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 11 2009, 05:24 AM~14733571
> *U aint ready......ha.....I dnt believe it
> *


 :0 Settle down there buddy.............. LOS-KUSTOMS will be there 2 DEEP.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

My bad ill rephase it....ya'll not rdy.....lol.....I'm jus messin wit ya'll boys.......I need yall to bust out to step d comp up for every one else


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 11 2009, 07:25 AM~14734090
> *My bad ill rephase it....ya'll not rdy.....lol.....I'm jus messin wit ya'll boys.......I need yall to bust out to step d comp up for every one else
> *



We will be there homie, lets just worry about getting the party started
:biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Dats awwready done........I jus gota light d match for d grill


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 11 2009, 08:11 AM~14734404
> *Dats awwready done........I jus gota light d match for d grill
> *


Ok, count us IN. How about Mike we need to get his ass there so I can get him drunk. Cause you know when you are drunk you say anything and everything, lol


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Frm wat I hear he is gna be there


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 11 2009, 08:27 AM~14734506
> *Frm wat I hear he is gna be there
> *


Cool, hope he brings a jacket. He was the one crying on how cold it was. LOL

His white nose was pink. LMAO


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 11 2009, 05:24 AM~14733571
> *U aint ready......ha.....I dnt believe it
> *


If everything go as plan you will believe becuase you will see 
LOS-KUSTOMS


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Aug 11 2009, 10:02 AM~14735241
> *If everything go as plan you will believe becuase you will see
> LOS-KUSTOMS
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

I got my score sheets ready for ya'll....I hope evry one else is rdy for it


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

hope this itme ill make it to the bbq :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Yeah dnt get lost n end up n odessa....lol


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 11 2009, 11:11 AM~14735807
> *I got my score sheets ready for ya'll....I hope evry one else is rdy for it
> *


Ok, everything is back on track and we hope it stays that way. SCORESHEET,lol you dont need them for us, bring a notebook and your camera. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 11 2009, 12:34 PM~14735989
> *Yeah dnt get lost n end up n odessa....lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

I dnt need dat either...I remember everthing.....I can still judge ur old trike off d top my head....lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 11 2009, 01:05 PM~14736268
> *:cheesy:
> *


Made u look aint ready for dis 1......


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 11 2009, 12:04 PM~14736255
> *I dnt need dat either...I remember everthing.....I can still judge ur old trike off d top my head....lol
> *


GOOD ONE,you have never judged it before. But I will let you when that time comes


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Guess again.....member whn u lost 2 knights quest @ screwfest an were mad afterwards......yeah dat was me.....any big show n houton d las 2 1/2 yrs I've judged an a couple small ones too


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

ALRIGHT....WE KNOW THE LOCALS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE....

....SO HOW ABOUT OUT OF STATERS......WHO ALL IS PLANNING ON BEING HERE.

MEXICA SAID HE WOULD COME....AND THE PAZ FAMILY SEEM LIKE THEY PLAN ON BRINGING MOS.....WHO ELSE??

AZ MAKING ANOTHER STRONG SHOWING....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 11 2009, 04:57 PM~14738520
> *ALRIGHT....WE KNOW THE LOCALS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE....
> 
> ....SO HOW ABOUT OUT OF STATERS......WHO ALL IS PLANNING ON BEING HERE.
> ...


he's a lier


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

No hating....lol..

Ok here is an up date
We r still working out details on d awards plus d cash....stay tuned

All bike/trike entries r judged for wat dey are an not size...so if a 16 or even a 12 can stack points to beat a 20" den d tru winner will be named


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 11 2009, 02:34 PM~14737629
> *Guess again.....member whn u lost 2 knights quest @ screwfest an were mad afterwards......yeah dat was me.....any big show n houton d las 2 1/2 yrs I've judged an a couple small ones too
> *



THE TRUTH FINALLY IS OUT.............. I aint mad, I would of done the same thing. Tell him to bring it to Magnificos


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

U not ready for knights quest 3....oh wait....N.Q 3 aint ready for d show....lol


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 11 2009, 07:09 PM~14740528
> *U not ready for knights quest 3....oh wait....N.Q 3 aint ready for d show....lol
> *



LOL............... So who else is coming from out of state. PM details fool


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 11 2009, 02:12 PM~14736349
> *Made u look aint ready for dis 1......
> *


it'll be the same old thing unless i get my money right. but wait and see. you still have some things i need


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 11 2009, 01:05 PM~14736268
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

LETS HYPE IT UP YO!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2009, 08:49 PM~14741039
> *LETS HYPE IT UP YO!!!!!!
> *


 :loco: :loco:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 11 2009, 09:48 PM~14741032
> *:uh:
> *


fuck you :cheesy:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2009, 08:49 PM~14741039
> *LETS HYPE IT UP YO!!!!!!
> *



No hyping it up if ur not pre-reg yet!!!.....lol


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

I knw wat part u need....I opend it up not to long ago to wrk on it an it looked like dat bitch came out d bay.....nasty n side.....but I got 4 newer ones n 1 has ur name on it


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

I dnt knw details of who is coming.....pre-reg dnt go thru me...I dnt see none of dat info till move-in.....

Oh wait.....art is coming down....dats all I knw....lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 11 2009, 10:02 PM~14741193
> *I knw wat part u need....I opend it up not to long ago to wrk on it an it looked like dat bitch came out d bay.....nasty n side.....but I got 4 newer ones n 1 has ur name on it
> *


need to meet up and grab that from you. :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

I might have to wrk all weekend but ill keep u posted.....if I have to ill travel up ur way....I might have to go dat way soon to meet up wit sumone bout sum plating


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 11 2009, 10:10 PM~14741296
> *I might have to wrk all weekend but ill keep u posted.....if I have to ill travel up ur way....I might have to go dat way soon to meet up wit sumone bout sum plating
> *


cool. let me know. schedule is pretty open lately


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Yeah I'm sure it is....except for dis pas sunday huh....lol....missed a pretty good n wet show....was fun tho....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 11 2009, 10:19 PM~14741404
> *Yeah I'm sure it is....except for dis pas sunday huh....lol....missed a pretty good n wet show....was fun tho....
> *


had a meeting at 3. plus.....i forgot


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

I dnt knw wat Wolverine doing up n here.....u not competeing....ole retired azz.....lol


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 11 2009, 09:04 PM~14741218
> *I dnt knw details of who is coming.....pre-reg dnt go thru me...I dnt see none of dat info till move-in.....
> 
> Oh wait.....art is coming down....dats all I knw....lol
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
but i need a pre reg form  ...and danny.........gay :|


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 11 2009, 09:28 PM~14741538
> *I dnt knw wat Wolverine doing up n here.....u not competeing....ole retired azz.....lol
> *


JUST CHILLING.......GETTING OTHERS TO REP THE STATE.....GOT TO GET THESE OUT OF TOWNERS UNDER CONTROL.....

NO ONE WANT TO STEP UP AND REP THE STATE SINCE US......SO WAITING TO SEE THE NEXT GREAT THING.....

FLORIDA AND AZ HAS COME IN THE LAST COUPLE OF YEARS AND HANDED IT TO US.....
....THOUGHT TEXAS WAS SUPPOSED TO BE BIG AND BAD....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*CALI...* :cheesy: ...AND DANNY....GAY :| :roflmao:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 11 2009, 09:35 PM~14741617
> *CALI... :cheesy: ...AND DANNY....GAY :|  :roflmao:
> *



I HAVE SEEN DANNY WITH SOME GIRLS.....SO NOT SURE ABOUT THE GAY PART...


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 11 2009, 06:42 PM~14739607
> *No hating....lol..
> 
> Ok here is an up date
> ...


TELL THE MAN IN CHARGE TO LEAVE THE WALLET OPEN.....CUZ THERE ARE SOME TOP BIKES THAT DESERVE TO WIN IT!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 11 2009, 09:35 PM~14741627
> *I HAVE SEEN DANNY WITH SOME GIRLS.....SO NOT SURE ABOUT THE GAY PART...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 11 2009, 06:42 PM~14739607
> *No hating....lol..
> 
> Ok here is an up date
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 11 2009, 09:39 PM~14741666
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


DOWN HERE THE BEST BIKE WINS...NO MATTER SIZE....SO YOU GUYS BETTER WATCH OUT FOR SAROLLERZ....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 11 2009, 09:40 PM~14741689
> *DOWN HERE THE BEST BIKE WINS...NO MATTER SIZE....SO YOU GUYS BETTER WATCH OUT FOR SAROLLERZ....
> *


 .. I JUST WANT TO BRING HOME A TROPHIE  OR A CUP


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 11 2009, 09:41 PM~14741698
> *  .. I JUST WANT TO BRING HOME A TROPHIE  OR A CUP
> *


DIDN'T YOU TAKE ONE HOME THE LAST TIME YOU WERE HERE??


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

U can dwn load a pre-reg form frm page 1 of dis topic.....so r u d only artistic showing dwn here or u bringing d whole army


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 11 2009, 09:43 PM~14741730
> *DIDN'T YOU TAKE ONE HOME THE LAST TIME YOU WERE HERE??
> *


Got his azz handed to him dat year n semi class


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 11 2009, 09:53 PM~14741892
> *Got his azz handed to him dat year n semi class
> *


WELL NOW HE KNOWS IT AIN'T NO WALK IN THE PARK DOWN HERE...


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

MAN THESE HTOWN BOYZ GONNA MAKE ME COME OUT OF MY "VACATION" IF THEY CAN'T STEP UP.....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 11 2009, 09:51 PM~14741856
> *U can dwn load a pre-reg form frm page 1 of dis topic.....so r u d only artistic showing dwn here or u bringing d whole army
> *


ONLY ONE


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 11 2009, 10:01 PM~14742007
> *ONLY ONE
> *


MAN YOU SHOULD BRING ALL OF CALI WITH YOU....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2009, 10:04 PM~14742059
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU COMING WITH YOUR CALI PARTNER THIS YEAR?

OR YOU OUT OF THE BIKE GAME?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 11 2009, 09:07 PM~14742113
> *YOU COMING WITH YOUR CALI PARTNER THIS YEAR?
> 
> OR YOU OUT OF THE BIKE GAME?
> *


I will be in the bike game for as long as I can. But I will go out there after you come to Cali for a show.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2009, 10:09 PM~14742137
> *I will be in the bike game for as long as I can. But I will go out there after you come to Cali for a show.
> *


I HAVE BEEN TO VEGAS A COUPLE OF TIMES....THAT IS ALOT CLOSER THAN YOU HAVE EVER COME.....


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2009, 10:09 PM~14742137
> *I will be in the bike game for as long as I can. But I will go out there after you come to Cali for a show.
> *


SAW YOUR FRAME IN THE LIL TIGER TOPIC....REAL NICE.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 11 2009, 09:12 PM~14742172
> *I HAVE BEEN TO VEGAS A COUPLE OF TIMES....THAT IS ALOT CLOSER THAN YOU HAVE EVER COME.....
> *


I have been going to Texas every 6 to 12 months for the last couple of years. And this will be my third time going to Vegas. All you gotta say is no.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 11 2009, 09:13 PM~14742188
> *SAW YOUR FRAME IN THE LIL TIGER TOPIC....REAL NICE.
> *


Its alight but hopefully when its done it will knock your socks off.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 11 2009, 05:42 PM~14739607
> *No hating....lol..
> 
> Ok here is an up date
> ...


i


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 11 2009, 08:40 PM~14741689
> *DOWN HERE THE BEST BIKE WINS...NO MATTER SIZE....SO YOU GUYS BETTER WATCH OUT FOR SAROLLERZ....
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 11 2009, 10:56 PM~14741933
> *MAN THESE HTOWN BOYZ GONNA MAKE ME COME OUT OF MY "VACATION" IF THEY CAN'T STEP UP.....
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Looks like its gonna be a good show.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 12 2009, 01:37 AM~14743683
> *haha.....  wheres the rest of my points for longview. did you forget to add the ones from page two?    lol j/k. my sons  bike will never take top honors cuz it is a 12 inch
> *


i think your right bro,

NOT HATING ON ANYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, but i do not see how One Luv did NOT win best of show this past weekend in longview....even the owner of the one who did win best of show will tell ya that, and like i said, i aint hating on him, me and him are cool and we talk, but even he will tell you he dont see how he is beating me or john....johns little 12" has come along way and there aint too much more he can do to it....oh well, i guess the "judge is always right", right?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

12incher have never got much respect.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 12 2009, 08:23 AM~14744933
> *i think your right bro,
> 
> NOT HATING ON ANYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, but i do not see how One Luv did NOT win best of show this past weekend in longview....even the owner of the one who did win best of show will tell ya that, and like i said, i aint hating on him, me and him are cool and we talk, but even he will tell you he dont see how he is beating me or john....johns little 12" has come along way and there aint too much more he can do to it....oh well, i guess the "judge is always right", right?
> *


SHOW PIC OF ONE LUV....NOT SURE WHAT BIKE THAT IS.

JOHN'S BIKE AS COME A WAYS.....I REALLY GOT TO LOOK AT IT IN SAN BERNO....AND IT IS CLEAN.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 12 2009, 09:32 AM~14744988
> *12incher have never got much respect.
> *


only the on ein your mouth...


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Yeah an I've told john before its gna take a lil while for people to get off d idea dat. 20 wins cuz its a 20........go-lo has been judgn like dat for a long time......so to break away frm dat is gna take wrk on out part

Now wat people need to realize also is dat jus cuz u have sumthing d other guy has dnt mean u score d same.......jus cuz 2 bikes for example have everything d same engraved dnt mean both bikes max out on engraving points.

An yes one luv has came a long way but there must of been sumthing dat d judge didn't like, plus he is still missin on mural points I think...unless he got dem done b4 longveiw.......


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I thought it had Hana Montana on the back fender?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 12 2009, 10:07 AM~14745675
> *only the on ein your mouth...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

gay shit. :|


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

whats all this talk about 12 inchers :ugh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 12 2009, 03:51 PM~14749372
> *whats all this talk about 12 inchers :ugh:
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 12 2009, 07:23 AM~14744933
> *i think your right bro,
> 
> NOT HATING ON ANYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, but i do not see how One Luv did NOT win best of show this past weekend in longview....even the owner of the one who did win best of show will tell ya that, and like i said, i aint hating on him, me and him are cool and we talk, but even he will tell you he dont see how he is beating me or john....johns little 12" has come along way and there aint too much more he can do to it....oh well, i guess the "judge is always right", right?
> *


 X2 i feel you on that one.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

As you can see...bikes have the best payout at the show....

US Championship Bike and Trike will be awarded at the show...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Early Bird Pre-Registration for August and September is $25 for bikes and $35 for cars....go to losmagnificos.org to pre-register on-line.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 12 2009, 08:17 PM~14751251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can i win farest distance :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

holy shit, bikes are getting a bigger pot than the cars :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 11 2009, 08:56 PM~14741933
> *MAN THESE HTOWN BOYZ GONNA MAKE ME COME OUT OF MY "VACATION" IF THEY CAN'T STEP UP.....
> *


 :biggrin: I printed out the reg-form and its heading out tomorrow morning, Count my son in


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 12 2009, 07:20 PM~14751272
> *holy shit, bikes are getting a bigger pot than the cars :0
> *


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Thank some bike sponsors for the big bike prize money....

Farthest Distance is open to anyone...car or bike....let's see who comes the farthest (it does have to be legit...so take some pictures of the drive!)

Also, I noticed a thread about bike registration prices on here for people that own multiple bikes. If someone has multiple bikes they want to enter and they don't need both bands for each entry, I will cut the price on some of the bikes....just pm me....


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

The big homie dtwist is helping sponser an added award.........People's Choice plaque


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

| | Post #123 

Baller

Posts: 881
Joined: May 2004
From: Houston, Texas
Car Club: LegionS




The big homie dtwist is helping sponser an added award.........People's Choice plaque 


--------------------

LegionS. 
Tex 2 Cali Connected
Go Hard or Go Home!!!!

D-Twist (sponser) 
Manny's Bike Shop.....(310) 632-4868
KandyShop Customs 210 440 5463
OFF D Chain is nxt
Faced parts since '96


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Dayyyuumm this show is defenitly gonna be the place to be for the Top Bike competition. BankRoll will DEFINETLY be there showing with even more goodies on it considering the extra time we have after Vegas :0 :biggrin: Tony is gonna have a good time in H-town. :biggrin: BEST OF LUCK TO ALL!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 14 2009, 12:14 AM~14759804
> *Dayyyuumm this show is defenitly gonna be the place to be for the Top Bike competition. BankRoll will DEFINETLY be there showing with even more goodies on it considering the extra time we have after Vegas  :0  :biggrin:  Tony is gonna have a good time in H-town.  :biggrin:  BEST OF LUCK TO ALL!!!
> *


What you mean I'm having a good time? Who do you think is gonna help me drive the 20 hours it takes to get there?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2009, 03:10 PM~14760600
> *What you mean I'm having a good time?  Who do you think is gonna help me drive the 20 hours it takes to get there?
> *



tony we will keep you company


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Aug 14 2009, 01:18 AM~14760679
> *tony we will keep you company
> *


Hell yeah bro maybe you can throw MOS in my trailer cuz I don't need to bring a boat load of bikes this year.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2009, 03:19 PM~14760695
> *Hell yeah bro maybe you can throw MOS in my trailer cuz I don't need to bring a boat load of bikes this year.
> *


Dont do it! Remeber what happened last year.............. they tapped his ass from behind............ :biggrin: 


























































Becareful if you do come Tony


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 14 2009, 01:24 AM~14760742
> *Dont do it! Remeber what happened last year.............. they tapped his ass from behind............  :biggrin:
> Becareful if you do come Tony
> *


Yeah if I do come I'm going to avoid Ennis TX, land of country farm hicks and cops that don't cite anybody unless they see the violation first hand. :uh:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2009, 03:26 PM~14760767
> *Yeah if I do come I'm going to avoid Ennis TX, land of country farm hicks and cops that don't cite anybody unless they see the violation first hand.  :uh:
> *



but when they see the Paz bros jump out and whoop some AZZ there will be no questions asked.....and the bike is all metal.....has fallen off turntable and nothing happend....no chip or dent :biggrin: All Steel


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Aug 13 2009, 03:30 PM~14760810
> *but when they see the Paz bros jump out and whoop some AZZ there will be no questions asked.....and the bike is all metal.....has fallen off turntable and nothing happend....no chip or dent :biggrin:  All Steel
> *


 :0 nice :thumbsup:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Ok jus confirmed dat TnT will be helping out to support dis show by sponsoring a new award for d show

U.S. Championship Best Club n Show

Details for dis award will be realesed soon. We are jus going over final detail


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 14 2009, 03:14 AM~14761780
> *Ok jus confirmed dat TnT will be helping out to support dis show by sponsoring a new award for d show
> 
> U.S. Championship Best Club n Show
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Aug 14 2009, 01:30 AM~14760810
> *but when they see the Paz bros jump out and whoop some AZZ there will be no questions asked.....and the bike is all metal.....has fallen off turntable and nothing happend....no chip or dent :biggrin:  All Steel
> *


Its like a lowrider bike on steroids :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Thanx tonyo an everyone else frm TnT......dis year is gna be big


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 13 2009, 07:17 AM~14755310
> *Thank some bike sponsors for the big bike prize money....
> 
> Farthest Distance is open to anyone...car or bike....let's see who comes the farthest (it does have to be legit...so take some pictures of the drive!)
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 13 2009, 09:45 PM~14763319
> *well i guess ill skip this show. no chance of winning anything with all these rich boyz coming out to texas
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> :roflmao:
> [/quo


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 13 2009, 09:53 PM~14763408
> *haha to you too :biggrin:
> *


my work will be displayed!! :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:

this just got real exciting for me!! :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2009, 07:55 PM~14763435
> *my work will be displayed!!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 13 2009, 09:56 PM~14763445
> *mines not good enough. so ive been told
> *


you have been taken best paint quit lyin


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: show-bound, Sr.Castro, KrazyKutting


:h5: :h5:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2009, 07:57 PM~14763454
> *you have been taken best paint quit lyin
> *


 :0


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 13 2009, 05:14 PM~14761780
> *Ok jus confirmed dat TnT will be helping out to support dis show by sponsoring a new award for d show
> 
> U.S. Championship Best Club n Show
> ...


ooohhh i got the perfect idea for the Krazy ass fully engraved 2tone trophy we're gonna make. N we're gonna have to throw in some sort of either monetary or kustom part reward as well :0 :biggrin: 

I'd like to make a separate award for a category that doesn't exist Yet. Best "KUSTOM PART" it could be handmade,CNC,lazered,waterjet or store bought (doubt that would win) so get with Tony and we'll make it's own Award. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 13 2009, 08:05 PM~14763589
> *ooohhh i got the perfect idea for the Krazy ass fully engraved 2tone trophy we're gonna make. N we're gonna have to throw in some sort of either monetary or kustom part reward as well  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> I'd like to make a separate award for a category that doesn't exist Yet. Best "KUSTOM PART" it could be handmade,CNC,lazered,waterjet or store bought (doubt that would win) so get with Tony and we'll make it's own Award.  :biggrin:
> *


 you know you guys got the baddest parts out there  :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 13 2009, 10:08 PM~14763623
> *so your making award for yourself? you know you guys got the baddest parts  out there   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2009, 07:55 PM~14763435
> *my work will be displayed!!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> this just got real exciting for me!! :cheesy:
> *


U ain't lying homie, Hey Sam when we deliver or mail u "BankRoll" for Murals i'd like for u to do me a favor and Personally invite EVERY bikebuilder u know to go check it out in person and bring their magnifying glasses to inspect THEE most ridiculous Metal Craftsmanship applied on a Lowrider Bike. Key word Metal so Hell YESSS we're proud of what we realized we could do and we will create something similar for ANYONE willing to PAY for a SuperRadical frame or parts like BankRoll. We're krazy excited bout having u touch this SuperKrazyRadical LOWRIDER BIKE built by hardworkn Proud shop. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 13 2009, 08:08 PM~14763623
> *so your making award for yourself? you know you guys got the baddest parts  out there   :biggrin:
> *


hahaha what up big John, nah man the award goes to the owner of the bike and trust me we'll make sure we don't give it to Tony. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 13 2009, 10:12 PM~14763674
> *U ain't lying homie, Hey Sam when we deliver or mail u "BankRoll" for Murals i'd like for u to do me a favor and Personally invite EVERY bikebuilder u know to go check it out in person and bring their magnifying glasses to inspect THEE most ridiculous Metal Craftsmanship applied on a Lowrider Bike. Key word Metal so Hell YESSS we're proud of what we realized we could do and we will create something similar for ANYONE willing to PAY for a SuperRadical frame or parts like BankRoll. We're krazy excited bout having u touch this SuperKrazyRadical LOWRIDER BIKE built by hardworkn Proud shop.  :biggrin:
> *


theres always peeping toms lurking... :biggrin: :biggrin:

cant wait!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2009, 08:14 PM~14763698
> *theres always peeping toms lurking... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> cant wait!
> *


Ohhh its all gravy cause BankRoll is like that FINE ASS hyna that loves to have "peeping toms" watch her undress. This really is a "f*&k the SECRETS" build and we'll let ANYONE inspect or Challenge BankRoll's craftmanship and FUNCTION from the inside out and A-Z, we ain't scurrrddd!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Hmmm.....let me look into it a lil more but as a shop if u wana add anthor special award den well see wat we can do......maybe have d tnt one and a krazicon one....or sumthing like dat


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2009, 08:55 PM~14763435
> *my work will be displayed!!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> this just got real exciting for me!! :cheesy:
> *


So dat means all d artistics are coming dwn to d H for dis one


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

On d best paint award I think its only been givin out twice maybe 3 times dis year on d tour


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 13 2009, 10:28 PM~14763924
> *So dat means all d artistics are coming dwn to d H for dis one
> *


i will there in spirit..all THEE ARTISTICS WILL BE IN ODESSA!! :cheesy:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Except for Art...I guess he d only one repping dwn here dat weekn


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 13 2009, 10:35 PM~14764038
> *Except for Art...I guess he d only one repping dwn here dat weekn
> *


we trying to twist him arm to get your homeboy to drop him off.. :biggrin: 

you might just have to hook him up with that CAPITAL L plaque


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Aug 13 2009, 05:26 PM~14760767-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


daswatimtalkinbout


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2009, 10:38 PM~14764084
> *we trying to twist him arm to get your homeboy to drop him off.. :biggrin:
> 
> you might just have to hook him up with that CAPITAL L plaque
> *


yall need to just quit playing and come to the REAL show


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

dat foo won't leave artistics.........he aint ready....lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

im gonna go to odessa and win my class so i can clain the texas chammpion :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 13 2009, 10:45 PM~14764204
> *yall need to just quit playing and come to the REAL show
> *


competing one thing..but i gotta stay loyal to the west..

the bike scene comp is cool... 
one thang that is overscene is that this show brings out ONE OF THE TOP CLUBS..Taste of Latin...EVERY YR THEY BUST OUT SOMETHING NEW!! the cars are HELLA CLEAN!! NO FN DONKS NO SLABS>>> ARENAS FILLED WITH NUTHIN BUT TRADITIONAL LOWS!!! 

THE BEST SHOW TEXAS WILL EVER HAVE!!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 13 2009, 10:52 PM~14764319
> *im gonna go to odessa and win my class so i can clain the texas chammpion  :biggrin:
> *


lol

well a mild did take it last yr


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 13 2009, 10:45 PM~14764204
> *yall need to just quit playing and come to the REAL show
> *


It aint really even about competing with this one show. This is our one show that we as a club band together and rep. We rarely get a chance to be in the same room and we like to make the most of every opportunity we get.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2009, 10:57 PM~14764394
> *competing one thing..but i gotta stay loyal to the west..
> 
> the bike scene comp is cool...
> ...


NOT TO MENTION THE CONCERT!!! STILL GOING ON LIKE ANOTHER EVENT AFTER THE AWARD CEROMONY!! THE BEST TEJANO MUSIC!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2009, 11:01 PM~14764460
> *NOT TO MENTION THE CONCERT!!!  STILL GOING ON LIKE ANOTHER EVENT AFTER THE AWARD CEROMONY!!  THE BEST TEJANO MUSIC!!
> *


thats not ever touching on THE HOP!!!!!!

MAN....... :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Aug 13 2009, 10:57 PM~14764394-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i hear yall, and i know the quality of cars out there is better, i would just like to see yall at this one. feel like any "bike guy" is missing out if they dont get to come to this show. always huge


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I had plans to go. Just wish they were not on the same day.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 13 2009, 07:56 PM~14763445
> *
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 13 2009, 11:08 PM~14764561
> *i hear yall, and i know the quality of cars out there is better, i would just like to see yall at this one.  feel like any "bike guy" is missing out if they dont get to come to this show.  always huge
> *


i would rather go and chill with you guys at hooters or what not..that does it for me... :cheesy: 

or stop by the legion of doom to see and hang out where it all goes down...thats my show! 

if it fell on a different day...man!!! I could only imagine how bigger both shows would be! :cheesy:

<CAR GUY/BIKE GUY :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Legion of doom aint got nothin cookin rite now, but I hear there's a lil bit of d darkside brewing n a garage out n west tx


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 13 2009, 11:37 PM~14764974
> *Legion of doom aint got nothin cookin rite now, but I hear there's a lil bit of d darkside brewing n a garage out n west tx
> *


 :0 hehehehhe


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 13 2009, 09:35 PM~14764038
> *Except for Art...I guess he d only one repping dwn here dat weekn
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2009, 03:26 PM~14760767
> *Yeah if I do come I'm going to avoid Ennis TX, land of country farm hicks and cops that don't cite anybody unless they see the violation first hand.  :uh:
> *



Just BLINK and you will go through the town


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT ITS GOING DOWN IN H-TOWN


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

I'll be there.... showing??? :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 18 2009, 08:40 AM~14802715
> *I'll be there.... showing??? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ........ :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 18 2009, 08:40 AM~14802715
> *I'll be there.... showing??? :biggrin:
> *


I dnt believe it


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 18 2009, 09:40 AM~14802715
> *I'll be there.... showing??? :biggrin:
> *


puro bullshit


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 18 2009, 12:10 PM~14804708
> *puro bullshit
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 18 2009, 02:17 PM~14805450
> *:dunno:
> *


you know something i dont?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Nov 22nd....hmmm....*


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 18 2009, 01:38 PM~14805663
> *you know something i dont?
> *


guess u never got that pic i sent u a few weeks ago :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist+Aug 18 2009, 03:43 PM~14806352-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:no:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 18 2009, 03:21 PM~14806700
> *well worth the trip my canadian friend
> :no:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, LEGIONSofTEXAS

what up baller


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Baller???......u not takn to me....lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 18 2009, 06:00 PM~14807920
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 18 2009, 04:21 PM~14806700
> *well worth the trip my canadian friend
> *


*seriously looking into it!* :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 18 2009, 06:22 PM~14809453
> *seriously looking into it!  :biggrin:
> *


do it . there plenty of cash prisez for you :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

I think he would jus be coming dwn to present his peoples choice award....lol....on stage


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 18 2009, 07:39 PM~14810515
> *I think he would jus be coming dwn to present his peoples choice award....lol....on stage
> *


bring bikes, lots of them. :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 18 2009, 09:39 PM~14810515
> *I think he would jus be coming dwn to present his peoples choice award....lol....on stage
> *



*Yes and I will be bringing the award too.*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 18 2009, 06:44 PM~14809023
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

TtT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

so whos really coming nov 22 to htown?


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

I am.....ill be there


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 22 2009, 11:25 AM~14847869
> *I am.....ill be there
> *


show your bike ill put it in my name :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

If anything it would be n my lil cuzzin name....dats her bro's bike anywayz.....I jus assembled it....lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 22 2009, 11:37 AM~14847948
> *If anything it would be n my lil cuzzin name....dats her bro's bike anywayz.....I jus assembled it....lol
> *


show it then. if anyone crys then take em outside and push em of the loading dock


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Lol


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

If it did compete I would have to add sum awards like best clear coat and best use of painted acc.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 22 2009, 11:49 AM~14848000
> *If it did compete I would have to add sum awards like best clear coat and best use of painted acc.
> *


do it


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

bump


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

come one come all, if your not scared of a little competition :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: 
WUZ UP H-TOWN

HEY, BIG TEX HOW HAVE U BEEN,
HAD HEARD FROM U IN A WHILE. HOW'S UR 
FAMILY LET THEM KNOW WE SAID HELLO ,BY THA WAY 
MR. 3 D WOULD LIKE TO KNOW IF U CAN PM. OR GIVE A CALL.
BE BLESS IN EVERYTHING U DO IN LIFE.........


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Sep 17 2009, 12:22 PM~15108464
> *:wave:  :wave:
> WUZ UP H-TOWN
> 
> ...



ALL IS GOOD. MY WIFE AND I ARE JUST WAITING AROUND HERE FOR OUR LIL BOY TO BE BORN....SHE IS DUE PRETTY MUCH ANYTIME NOW....

HOPE ALL IS GOOD WITH YOU GUYS....I WILL PM MY NUMBER.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

SO WHAT OUT OF TOWNERS WE GOT COMING IN....I THINK I HEARD TONYO MAKING AN APPEARANCE WITH A NEW BIKE....


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 17 2009, 04:23 PM~15111031
> *ALL IS GOOD.  MY WIFE AND I ARE JUST WAITING AROUND HERE FOR OUR LIL BOY TO BE BORN....SHE IS DUE PRETTY MUCH ANYTIME NOW....
> 
> HOPE ALL IS GOOD WITH YOU GUYS....I WILL PM MY NUMBER.
> *


Long time no talk and no see
I hope everything goes good


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Sep 17 2009, 07:56 PM~15112300
> *Long time no talk and no see
> I hope everything goes good
> *


SUP....JUST HERE WAITING FOR THE LIL ONE...

CALL ME UP BRO....NEED TO CATCH UP....MAYBE TALK SOME IDEAS....IF YOU ARE NOT TOO BUSY CUTTING UP THE LUXURY SPORT....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 17 2009, 09:45 PM~15114713
> *SUP....JUST HERE WAITING  FOR THE LIL ONE...
> 
> CALL ME UP BRO....NEED TO CATCH UP....MAYBE TALK SOME IDEAS....IF YOU ARE NOT TOO BUSY CUTTING UP THE LUXURY SPORT....
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 17 2009, 04:23 PM~15111031
> *ALL IS GOOD.  MY WIFE AND I ARE JUST WAITING AROUND HERE FOR OUR LIL BOY TO BE BORN....SHE IS DUE PRETTY MUCH ANYTIME NOW....
> 
> HOPE ALL IS GOOD WITH YOU GUYS....I WILL PM MY NUMBER.
> *


ANY WORD ON THA LIL ONE YET!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Sep 25 2009, 10:53 PM~15189916
> *ANY WORD ON THA LIL ONE YET!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


ANY DAY....JUST WAITING....


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

CONRATS BRO!!!!!!!!!!
:h5:


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 25 2009, 11:22 PM~15190213
> *ANY DAY....JUST WAITING....
> *


let me know when you have to baby call or text me


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 25 2009, 10:22 PM~15190213
> *ANY DAY....JUST WAITING....
> *


DOES THA LIL BLESSIN HAVE A NAME.......


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Sep 26 2009, 09:20 AM~15192020
> *DOES THA LIL BLESSIN HAVE A NAME.......
> *


CHRISTOPHER JACOB


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.3D+Sep 25 2009, 11:39 PM~15190327-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WILL DO SO


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 26 2009, 08:36 AM~15192086
> *CHRISTOPHER JACOB
> *


THAT'S A VERY BLESSIN NAME...CHRISTOPHER
MAY HE BE BLESS IN TO THIS KRAZY WORLD...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

TTT


............................... :biggrin: Im counting down the days


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Playboy24 will be reppin TEXAS! :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

so is the best of show still 1000.00???


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 16 2009, 07:02 PM~15381725
> *so is the best of show still 1000.00???
> *


Ya by the way can I brorrow your bike on nov. 22 :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Oct 16 2009, 08:56 PM~15383063
> *Ya by the way can I brorrow your bike on nov. 22 :biggrin:
> *


for a price you can borrow it hahaha


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS DOWN HERE...

IF YOU GUYS DECIDE TO COME LET US KNOW...ISAAC LIKES TO BBQ THE DAY BEFORE THE SHOW....TIME TO HANGOUT AND TELL OLD "WAR" STORIES...


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Yessir we gna do it again an bar b que.....third year n a row.......jus pm me whn u guys decide an ill get ur info for d paper wrk


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 17 2009, 04:40 PM~15388491
> *Yessir we gna do it again an bar b que.....third year n a row.......jus pm me whn u guys decide an ill get ur info for d paper wrk
> *


can i come too??


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 17 2009, 09:20 PM~15389840
> *can i come too??
> *


ISAAC SAID YOU WERE AN OKAY GUY....SO I DON'T SEE WHY NOT...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 17 2009, 09:40 PM~15390324
> *ISAAC SAID YOU WERE AN OKAY GUY....SO I DON'T SEE WHY NOT...
> *


lol isaac better be nice to me. i got something real expensive that belongs to him. lol jk


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 17 2009, 10:41 PM~15390335
> *lol isaac better be nice to me. i got something real expensive that belongs to him. lol jk
> *


IN THAT CASE....HE SAID YOU ARE THE COOLEST GUY HE HAS EVER MET....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 17 2009, 09:56 PM~15390448
> *IN THAT CASE....HE SAID YOU ARE THE COOLEST GUY HE HAS EVER MET....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 26 2009, 10:26 AM~15469225
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


team Lil Spanks


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 26 2009, 11:28 AM~15469237
> *team Lil Spanks
> *


YES SIR HEADED TO TEXAS :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Im going to pick up my check and will sell my belt for gas money $$$$


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Nov 6 2009, 10:55 PM~15587879
> *Im going to pick up my check and will sell my belt for gas money $$$$
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

2 weeks away....I'm so ready to get this show over with...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 9 2009, 08:25 AM~15605903
> *2 weeks away....I'm so ready to get this show over with...
> *


im ready to enjoy it myself :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 6 2009, 10:01 PM~15588426
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


im just kidn my ford f250 v 10 gas guzzler will take a grad just to get out there :biggrin: its not worth it for me you guys enjoy yourself and ill check it out online  ALRATO VATOS


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

WELL TIME IS ALMOST HERE.....TEXAS HEAVY HITTERS WILL BE OUT....YOU SAW WHAT WE TOOK TO VEGAS....SO EVEN IF NO OUT OF STATERS WILL COME THE SHOW WILL BE FULL OF COMPETITION......

...NOW WITH THAT SAID.....ALL OUT OF STATERS WILL BE WELCOMED!

I CAN HONESTLY SAY THAT FROM WHAT I HAVE SEEN ON THE INTERNET AND EXPERIENCED AT THE SUPER SHOW....THIS IS ONE OF THE MOST COMPETITIVE SHOWS FOR BIKES IN THE COUNTY.....

GOOD LUCK TO ALL THAT ARE SHOWING....SEE YOU GUYS DURING SETUP!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 9 2009, 03:21 PM~15610297
> *WELL TIME IS ALMOST HERE.....TEXAS HEAVY HITTERS WILL BE OUT....YOU SAW WHAT WE TOOK TO VEGAS....SO EVEN IF NO OUT OF STATERS WILL COME THE SHOW WILL BE FULL OF COMPETITION......
> 
> ...NOW WITH THAT SAID.....ALL OUT OF STATERS WILL BE WELCOMED!
> ...


might not make it :0


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 9 2009, 06:11 PM~15611712
> *might not make it :0
> *


MAN YOU MADE IT TO CALI...I KNOW YOU CAN MAKE THE SHORT DRIVE TO HTOWN....

BESIDES....YOU HAVE SOMETHING THAT NEEDS TO BE DELIVERED HERE ANYWAY....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 9 2009, 06:25 PM~15612591
> *MAN YOU MADE IT TO CALI...I KNOW YOU CAN MAKE THE SHORT DRIVE TO HTOWN....
> 
> BESIDES....YOU HAVE SOMETHING THAT NEEDS TO BE DELIVERED HERE ANYWAY....
> *


times are rough right now. will have to see what happens. id hate to lose 2nd place for the wego champ


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 9 2009, 08:31 PM~15613466
> *times are rough right now. will have to see what happens. id hate to lose 2nd place for the wego champ
> *


THOUGHT YOU WERE IN FIRST.....

...FORGOT YOU HAVE TO SHOW TO WIN......WELL I AM SURE YOU WILL FIGURE OUT A WAY TO MAKE IT.....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

anyone knows if bikes can be registered on the day of da show?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Yeah, we can normally squeeze a few bikes in...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

WHATS REALLY CRACKIN!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 9 2009, 04:21 PM~15610297
> *WELL TIME IS ALMOST HERE.....TEXAS HEAVY HITTERS WILL BE OUT....YOU SAW WHAT WE TOOK TO VEGAS....SO EVEN IF NO OUT OF STATERS WILL COME THE SHOW WILL BE FULL OF COMPETITION......
> 
> ...NOW WITH THAT SAID.....ALL OUT OF STATERS WILL BE WELCOMED!
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 12 2009, 06:55 PM~15648860
> *
> AGREED..AND
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ONE HELLA OF ABUSY WEEKEND NEXT WEEK!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 12 2009, 09:21 PM~15650535
> *ONE HELLA OF ABUSY WEEKEND NEXT WEEK!!!!
> *


YOU GOING TO ODESSA?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 12 2009, 11:22 PM~15650544
> *YOU GOING TO ODESSA?
> *


yeah...got builds going to both shows....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 12 2009, 09:23 PM~15650565
> *yeah...got builds going to both shows....
> *


i think all mines are going to magnificos good luck


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 12 2009, 11:26 PM~15650619
> *i think all mines are going to magnificos  good luck
> *


hopefully just one at mag will do... :cheesy:

gl as well!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 12 2009, 09:28 PM~15650645
> *hopefully just one at mag will do... :cheesy:
> 
> gl as well!
> *


oh snap. sam trying to take us all out :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 12 2009, 11:29 PM~15650658
> *oh snap. sam trying to take us all out  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


i can only try to do my part...as of today we 3 days behind :yessad:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 12 2009, 09:30 PM~15650677
> *i can only try to do my part...as of today we 3 days behind :yessad:
> *


im more behind then that. had to put a new engine in wego scion this week.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 12 2009, 11:31 PM~15650693
> *im more behind then that. had to put a new engine in wego scion this week.
> *


cars will be next yr :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, texastrike

i c u looking... ready for h town?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

WHOS COMING FROM OUT OF STATE??


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 12 2009, 09:37 PM~15650777
> *WHOS COMING FROM OUT OF STATE??
> *


i dunno. i know texas will hold it down :biggrin:


----------



## texastrike (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 12 2009, 09:33 PM~15650726
> *SA ROLLERZ, texastrike
> 
> i c u looking...  ready for h town?
> *


I don’t even have a bike all I have are bolts


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texastrike_@Nov 13 2009, 10:29 PM~15661010
> *I don’t even have a bike all I have are bolts
> *


haha i got a lil somthin you might like :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

whos ready and whos going?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 16 2009, 09:51 PM~15684669
> *whos ready and whos going?
> *


barley slapping paterns!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 16 2009, 08:51 PM~15684669
> *whos ready and whos going?
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2009, 08:20 PM~15685029
> *barley slapping paterns!
> *


PLENTY OF TIME


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

its time to do the little nick nacks on the cars and bike take off is 3 days away hno: hno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 17 2009, 08:08 AM~15689507
> *its time to do the little nick nacks on the cars and bike take off is 3 days away  hno:  hno:
> *


i still have 4 bikes to finish up before friday :0


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 17 2009, 08:11 AM~15689521
> *i still have 4 bikes to finish up before friday :0
> *


dang yall be pushing it to the last min


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 17 2009, 08:14 AM~15689537
> *dang yall be pushing it to the last min
> *


customers want the last minute things. bikes is serious buisness lol


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Gotta admit...I'm a little disappointed with the amount pre-registered. We were hoping this year would be the biggest year ever...hoping for 120+ entries and only about 50 pre-registered


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 17 2009, 04:32 PM~15694264
> *Gotta admit...I'm a little disappointed with the amount pre-registered.  We were hoping this year would be the biggest year ever...hoping for 120+ entries and only about 50 pre-registered
> *


well i did my share this year


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 17 2009, 04:32 PM~15694264
> *Gotta admit...I'm a little disappointed with the amount pre-registered.  We were hoping this year would be the biggest year ever...hoping for 120+ entries and only about 50 pre-registered
> *


damn u still have room for bikes i wanna take mine


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 17 2009, 08:26 PM~15695462
> *well i did my share this year
> *


lol..its johns fault no one wants to enter...hehehehhe

SWEAPING IT UP!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 17 2009, 08:44 PM~15697266
> *lol..its johns fault no one wants to enter...hehehehhe
> 
> SWEAPING IT UP!
> *


sorry


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 17 2009, 10:48 PM~15697336
> *sorry
> *


i just pre reg 8 bikes for Odessa! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 17 2009, 08:50 PM~15697349
> *i just pre reg 8 bikes for Odessa! :biggrin:
> *


maybe one year we will have your competition in h town


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 17 2009, 10:51 PM~15697366
> *maybe one year we will have your competition in h town
> *


if they ever switch the dates... we also setting up the Lonse Star Brand booth...im not nor will never pay 700 a booth. Thats the other main thing i also have to get ready for as well..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 17 2009, 08:53 PM~15697407
> *if they ever switch the dates... we also setting up the Lonse Star Brand booth...im not nor will never pay 700 a booth.  Thats the other main thing i also have to get ready for as well..
> *


well good luck out there.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 17 2009, 10:54 PM~15697429
> *well good luck out there.
> *


for sizzle...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, show-bound, Artistics.TX

you gonna actually register your bike this time?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 17 2009, 09:56 PM~15697461
> *SA ROLLERZ, show-bound, Artistics.TX
> 
> you gonna actually register your bike this time?
> *


Not going to Odessa. Nor Houston Sorry folks


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2009, 10:57 PM~15697470
> *Not going to Odessa. Nor Houston Sorry folks
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2009, 08:57 PM~15697470
> *Not going to Odessa. Nor Houston Sorry folks
> *


you a sissy. how you gonna ever win if you never try?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 17 2009, 09:59 PM~15697498
> *you a sissy. how you gonna ever win if you never try?
> *


Bike aint even close enough to compete with the big dogs.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2009, 09:01 PM~15697521
> *Bike aint even close enough to compete with the big dogs.
> *


all that hype ????????????????? thought it was gonna be killin em. it looks good


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 17 2009, 09:59 PM~15697495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


come on dog. u know that aint me. cut me a break V.P.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2009, 11:02 PM~15697547
> *come on dog. u know that aint me. cut me a break V.P.
> *


im not VP anymore......Just an officer :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 17 2009, 10:02 PM~15697535
> *all that hype ?????????????????  thought it was gonna be killin em. it looks good
> *


Its to plain. Lack of depth and realism.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2009, 09:04 PM~15697584
> *Its to plain. Lack of depth and realism.
> *


then re do it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 17 2009, 10:03 PM~15697571
> *im not VP anymore......Just an officer :cheesy:
> *


meh. u know what I mean ace.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 17 2009, 10:05 PM~15697591
> *then re do it
> *


Thats the plan


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 17 2009, 11:05 PM~15697591
> *then re do it
> *


"going back to cali....cali..cali."


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 17 2009, 10:06 PM~15697612
> *"going back to cali....cali..cali."
> *


not at all. It will stay in TX


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2009, 11:07 PM~15697633
> *not at all. It will stay in TX
> *


lol...its cali bike..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 17 2009, 10:09 PM~15697646
> *lol...its cali bike..
> *


It will change


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2009, 09:10 PM~15697669
> *It will change
> *


what are you waiting for then. get busy. or stack that paper up


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 18 2009, 08:36 AM~15701235
> *what are you waiting for then. get busy. or stack that paper up
> *


My minds on my cutdog


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 18 2009, 08:36 AM~15701646
> *My minds on my cutdog
> *


oh shit ... forget the bike then . sell it to finish the cutty


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 17 2009, 04:32 PM~15694264
> *Gotta admit...I'm a little disappointed with the amount pre-registered.  We were hoping this year would be the biggest year ever...hoping for 120+ entries and only about 50 pre-registered
> *


So I guess its not worth the time going then....................


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Nov 18 2009, 02:47 PM~15705039
> *So I guess its not worth the time going then....................
> *


guess not. maybe ill stay home too :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 18 2009, 03:30 PM~15704867
> *oh shit ...  forget the bike then . sell it to finish the cutty
> *


Cant sell my bike though :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 18 2009, 09:01 PM~15708542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 18 2009, 09:01 PM~15708542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that hand looks ultra realistic :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 18 2009, 09:08 PM~15708615
> *that hand looks ultra realistic :0
> *


looks so real, its been known to slap a few here and there :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 18 2009, 08:01 PM~15708542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that your 20 inch? looks good


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 18 2009, 09:16 PM~15708729
> *is that your 20 inch? looks good
> *














 thx


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 18 2009, 08:01 PM~15708542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 18 2009, 09:18 PM~15708748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL THOSE THAT ARE COMPETING....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 18 2009, 09:56 PM~15709975
> *GOOD LUCK TO ALL THOSE THAT ARE COMPETING....
> *


are you competing?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 18 2009, 11:59 PM~15710767
> *are you competing?
> *



NO....WANTED TO BUT WAS TOLD THAT IT WOULD CAUSE TOO MUCH DRAMA FOR VARIOUS REASONS.....

IT IS COOL I GUESS......

SO THAT MEANS YOU AND OTHERS WILL HAVE TO SHOW ANY OUT OF STATERS WHO COME HOW DEM TEXAS BOYZ DO IT....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 19 2009, 03:07 PM~15716894
> *NO....WANTED TO BUT WAS TOLD THAT IT WOULD CAUSE TOO MUCH DRAMA FOR VARIOUS REASONS.....
> 
> IT IS COOL I GUESS......
> ...


yes sir. i got alot of new additions ready to rep TEXAS :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 19 2009, 04:07 PM~15716894
> *NO....WANTED TO BUT WAS TOLD THAT IT WOULD CAUSE TOO MUCH DRAMA FOR VARIOUS REASONS.....
> 
> IT IS COOL I GUESS......
> ...


Thats weak. They should let you show. At least for expo


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 19 2009, 03:07 PM~15716894
> *NO....WANTED TO BUT WAS TOLD THAT IT WOULD CAUSE TOO MUCH DRAMA FOR VARIOUS REASONS.....
> 
> IT IS COOL I GUESS......
> ...


F*&K what the ppl say that bike was built to show so show that mutha
its to pretty to not make one of the biggest shows in tx


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 19 2009, 03:07 PM~15716894
> *NO....WANTED TO BUT WAS TOLD THAT IT WOULD CAUSE TOO MUCH DRAMA FOR VARIOUS REASONS.....
> 
> IT IS COOL I GUESS......
> ...


SHOW SHOW SHOW!!!!!!
Waz up Big Tex
Maybe I see you at the show


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

well god DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


im tired! :h5:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 9 2009, 10:25 AM~15605903
> *2 weeks away....I'm so ready to get this show over with...
> *


good luck out there!


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 20 2009, 09:06 AM~15724985
> *good luck out there!
> *


X2 I'm not going to make it over there :tears:  :angry:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Nov 19 2009, 10:05 PM~15721127
> *SHOW SHOW SHOW!!!!!!
> Waz up Big Tex
> Maybe I see you at the show
> *



WELL HIT ME UP....I WILL BE AROUND SATURDAY AND SUNDAY......BUT DOUBT THE BIKE WILL BE THERE....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

damnit its raining bad here


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 20 2009, 03:57 PM~15729041
> *damnit its raining bad here
> *



HEARD IT WAS BAD DOWN THAT WAY....YOU GUYS BE CAREFUL COMING INTO TOWN.....


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

7 hrs down,,2 more hours and ill finally be in h town


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

CANT WAIT TO SEE ERNEST BRING THAT TOUR CHAMPIONSHIP CUP TO D-TOWN! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 12 2009, 09:37 PM~15650777
> *WHOS COMING FROM OUT OF STATE??
> *


Nobody.


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 20 2009, 09:48 AM~15725884
> *WELL HIT ME UP....I WILL BE AROUND SATURDAY AND SUNDAY......BUT DOUBT THE BIKE WILL BE THERE....
> *


I'll hit you up at the show
Maybe next year we can go head to head
and show everybody how the H gets down


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 2 Members: ATX_LEGIONS, cadillac_pimpin

Post pics bro


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Nov 20 2009, 11:34 PM~15734674
> *I'll hit you up at the show
> Maybe next year we can go head to head
> and show everybody how the H gets down
> *


I'll get on that one too......... 3 HEADED MONSTERS OF H-TOWN for 2010


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

good luck to everyone at the show this weekend


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

nice bikes out there new paint jobs on some bike i would hate to judge these bike good luck 2 all


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

where the hell are the pics at?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

Its a good show, should be interesting.. "the last wizard is on full display"


----------



## Z06Nut (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Nov 21 2009, 09:57 PM~15740755
> *where the hell are the pics at?
> *


Here's a few photos from Sat.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 21 2009, 08:47 PM~15741139
> *Its a good show, should be interesting.. "the last wizard is on full display"
> *


last wizard turned out real clean rudy. good luck today


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

Any pics or results yet


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Nov 22 2009, 06:42 PM~15746896
> *Any pics or results yet
> *


still waiting


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

Got some info

Legions has 
1st radical last wizard
1st full rene
1st mild dragonball z


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

what up chad


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

congrats legions


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

PICS


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

lots of comp nice bikes


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

Saturday morning. around 7:30 a.m. havent slept since thursday night. FUKKN COLD, WET AND TIRED AS HELL!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

renes bike is my fav right now.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 22 2009, 10:56 PM~15750170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I dont see the chainguard I made him on it.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

That trike beat my bike a few months back.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

only pic of this one i got and it fukkn blurry :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

only in texas. swangas on a bike


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

thats pretty much all i have


----------



## texastrike (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 22 2009, 11:04 PM~15750254
> *I dont see the chainguard I made him on it.
> *


Not engraved


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 22 2009, 11:56 PM~15750717
> *thats pretty much all i have
> *


Thanks for the pics homie. :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texastrike_@Nov 23 2009, 12:15 AM~15750854
> *Not engraved
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 22 2009, 11:47 PM~15750072
> *Saturday morning.  around 7:30 a.m.  havent slept since thursday night.  FUKKN COLD, WET AND TIRED AS HELL!
> 
> 
> ...


where's dannnnnyyyy...


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

FIRST OFF I WANT TO CONGRATS JOHN ON HIS BIG WIN....THAT LIL BIKE IS BAD AND PICS JUST DOESENT DO THAT BIKE JUSTICE......IT WAS A GREAT SHOW WITH ALOT OF NICE BIKE,I BELIEVE THERE WAS LIKE 7 BIKES THERE THAT WERE CAPABLE OF WINNING IN THE TOP THREE OF THE SHOW......THE SHOW PAID OUT REAL GOOD AND DIDNT BACK DOWN FROM THE PRIZE MONEY THEY WERE GIVING AWAY......
WEGO TOUR CHAMP WAS ERNEST WITH TEMPEST $1000 DOLLARS 

1ST PLACE BEST OF SHOW AND $1000 DOLLARS
ONE LUV...FROM KANDY SHOP CUSTOMS

2ND PLACE BEST OF SHOW AND $750 DOLLARS
THE LAST WIZARD....FROM INNOVATIVE CUSTOMS

3RD PLACE BEST OF SHOW AND $500 DOLLARS
INNOCENCE .....FROM KANDY SHOP CUSTOMS





CANT WAIT TO DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR...BUT ITS TIME FOR OFF SEASON AND ALOT OF CHRISTMAS SHOPPING TO DO..........ONCE AGAIN CONGRATS TO ALL...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 23 2009, 09:36 AM~15752788
> *FIRST OFF I WANT TO CONGRATS JOHN ON HIS BIG WIN....THAT LIL BIKE IS BAD AND PICS JUST DOESENT DO THAT BIKE JUSTICE......IT WAS A GREAT SHOW WITH ALOT OF NICE BIKE,I BELIEVE THERE WAS LIKE 7 BIKES THERE THAT WERE CAPABLE OF WINNING IN THE TOP THREE OF THE SHOW......THE SHOW PAID OUT REAL GOOD AND DIDNT BACK DOWN FROM THE PRIZE MONEY THEY WERE GIVING AWAY......
> WEGO TOUR CHAMP WAS ERNEST WITH TEMPEST $1000 DOLLARS
> 
> ...


congrats to you too homie. next year should be even closer comp then this year. i think everyone is getting the wego champ bug. i cant wait. last wizard turned out real nice. keep up the good work and ill see you next year :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 23 2009, 11:40 AM~15752825
> *congrats to you  too homie. next year should be even closer comp then this year. i think everyone is getting the wego champ bug. i cant wait. last wizard turned out real nice. keep up the good work and ill see you next year :biggrin:
> *


congrats JOHN on a great yr!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 23 2009, 11:36 AM~15752788
> *FIRST OFF I WANT TO CONGRATS JOHN ON HIS BIG WIN....THAT LIL BIKE IS BAD AND PICS JUST DOESENT DO THAT BIKE JUSTICE......IT WAS A GREAT SHOW WITH ALOT OF NICE BIKE,I BELIEVE THERE WAS LIKE 7 BIKES THERE THAT WERE CAPABLE OF WINNING IN THE TOP THREE OF THE SHOW......THE SHOW PAID OUT REAL GOOD AND DIDNT BACK DOWN FROM THE PRIZE MONEY THEY WERE GIVING AWAY......
> WEGO TOUR CHAMP WAS ERNEST WITH TEMPEST $1000 DOLLARS
> 
> ...


congrats Mark/ Rudy, parts look hella nice on the bike! We will pop that fron fender out for you over the winter....hella crunch time, glad it showed and did well!

OF ALL SHOWS YOU DIDNT PUT THAT BITCH SPINNING!!! :loco: :loco: :tongue:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

OKAY FIRST OFF I WANT TO SAY CONGRATS TO LEGIONS TWO LATEST PROJECTS THAT BUSTED OUT FOR THE FIRST TIME AT THE SHOW......YOU GUYS DID THE CLUB PROUD AND HAVE DONE YOUR PART TO CARRY THE CLUB THIS YEAR......WE AS A CLUB ARE PROUD OF YOU GUYS....

ALSO TO ISAAC.....HIS BIKE IS A PRIME EXAMPLE OF TAKING YOUR TIME AND GETTING THINGS DONE RIGHT AND SEE WHAT CAN BE ACCOMPLISHED....

ALSO TO D.....MAN DBZ HAS BEEN PUT AWAY FOR A LIL WHILE BUT CAME OUT TO SHINE BRIGHT ON THIS DAY....

NOW THE REST OF THE SHOW.....MAN I TELL YOU WHAT....THE TOUR NEXT YEAR IS SHAPING UP TO BE AN ALL OUT FIGHT......THESE BIKES ARE GOING TO BE SLUGGING IT OUT ALL YEAR......GOOD LUCK TO ANYONE ELSE WHO DECIDES TO JUMP INTO THE RING WITH THESE TRUE HEAVYWEIGHTS...

CONGRATS ALSO TO JOHN FOR US BIKE CHAMP FOR 2009....SEE FELLAS...SIZE DOESNT MATTER......

AND ERNEST FOR REPPIN HARD ON THE TOUR ALL YEAR LONG.....BOY HATE TO BE YOU WITH THESE GUYS COMING AFTER YOU NEXT YEAR.....

I CAN SAY THE NUMBERS WERE NOT SPECTACULAR...BUT THE QUALITY WAS THERE......SO I HOPE TO SEE MORE BIKES NEXT YEAR ON THE TOUR AS WELL AS AT THE GRAND FINALE......

AGAIN IT WAS A GREAT AND FUN SHOW...EVEN THOUGH I DIDN'T SHOW UP TILL AFTER 4.....YOU GUYS HAVE A GREAT HOLIDAY BREAK....AND SEE YOU NEXT YEAR....


----------



## 92CADDY (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 23 2009, 03:11 PM~15756511
> *OKAY FIRST OFF I WANT TO SAY CONGRATS TO LEGIONS TWO LATEST PROJECTS THAT BUSTED OUT FOR THE FIRST TIME AT THE SHOW......YOU GUYS DID THE CLUB PROUD AND HAVE DONE YOUR PART TO CARRY THE CLUB THIS YEAR......WE AS A CLUB ARE PROUD OF YOU GUYS....
> 
> ALSO TO ISAAC.....HIS BIKE IS A PRIME EXAMPLE OF TAKING YOUR TIME AND GETTING THINGS DONE RIGHT AND SEE WHAT CAN BE ACCOMPLISHED....
> ...



thanks homie its all in good fun, cant wait to see what comes after us. :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 92CADDY_@Nov 23 2009, 05:41 PM~15757576
> *thanks homie its all in good fun, cant wait to see what comes after us. :biggrin:
> *


WELL YOU HAVE DONE A GREAT JOB....AND WHEN PEOPLE ARE CHASING YOU....THAT JUST MEANS U ARE THE LEADER.

GOOD LUCK NEXT YEAR.....IF YOU ARE EVER INTERESTED IN JOINING A CLUB.....HIT UP ISAAC....I AM SURE WE CAN FIND A PLACE FOR A TOP NOTCH BIKE LIKE YOURS.......


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 23 2009, 12:56 AM~15750717
> *thats pretty much all i have
> *


pedal car pics.... :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Nov 23 2009, 09:12 PM~15760222
> *pedal car pics.... :dunno:
> *


you mean these?

:biggrin: 




































i barely got any pics of my new stuff


----------



## Z06Nut (Oct 12, 2004)

> *ALSO TO ISAAC.....HIS BIKE IS A PRIME EXAMPLE OF TAKING YOUR TIME AND GETTING THINGS DONE RIGHT AND SEE WHAT CAN BE ACCOMPLISHED....*


I agree :thumbsup: 
( encase you didn't see my other thread )
D's DBZ bike is next to be photographed.
Congrats nephew!







































































The rest of the photos are <a href=\'http://www.tonygphotography.net/Cars/Legions-Isaacs-Angel-Bike/10397980_nLaZG#720194775_XYaMS\' target=\'_blank\'>HERE</a>
Curiosity of Tony G. Photography 
This is my gift to Legions. Great job Issac!


----------



## 92CADDY (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 23 2009, 05:09 PM~15757865
> *WELL YOU HAVE DONE A GREAT JOB....AND WHEN PEOPLE ARE CHASING YOU....THAT JUST MEANS U ARE THE LEADER.
> 
> GOOD LUCK NEXT YEAR.....IF YOU ARE EVER INTERESTED IN JOINING A CLUB.....HIT UP ISAAC....I AM SURE WE CAN FIND A PLACE FOR A TOP NOTCH BIKE LIKE YOURS.......
> *




Thanks that means alot, that makes it all worth it. Ill keep that in mind.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Z06Nut_@Nov 23 2009, 10:47 PM~15760723
> *I agree :thumbsup:
> ( encase you didn't see my other thread )
> D's DBZ bike is next to be photographed.
> ...


all them snaps and no pics of the under the seat pan :tears:


----------



## Z06Nut (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 23 2009, 11:16 PM~15761189
> *all them snaps and no pics of the under the seat pan :tears:
> *


It's all good there's plenty of time to shoot it again outdoors and maybe as a group club photo shoot.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 23 2009, 03:11 PM~15756511
> *OKAY FIRST OFF I WANT TO SAY CONGRATS TO LEGIONS TWO LATEST PROJECTS THAT BUSTED OUT FOR THE FIRST TIME AT THE SHOW......YOU GUYS DID THE CLUB PROUD AND HAVE DONE YOUR PART TO CARRY THE CLUB THIS YEAR......WE AS A CLUB ARE PROUD OF YOU GUYS....
> 
> ALSO TO ISAAC.....HIS BIKE IS A PRIME EXAMPLE OF TAKING YOUR TIME AND GETTING THINGS DONE RIGHT AND SEE WHAT CAN BE ACCOMPLISHED....
> ...


thats what happens when everyone tells me you cant win with a 12 incher. lol size does matter. my son is very happy to be the us champ after pinacle won it last year :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 23 2009, 11:23 PM~15761292
> *thats what happens when everyone tells me you cant win with a 12 incher. lol size does matter. my son is very happy to be the us champ after pinacle won it last year :biggrin:
> *


GOOD LUCK NEXT YR!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 23 2009, 09:24 PM~15761316
> *GOOD LUCK NEXT YR!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you too homie. im waiting for some one to say the tour cant be won with a 12 inch bike :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Z06Nut_@Nov 23 2009, 11:22 PM~15761279
> *It's all good there's plenty of time to shoot it again outdoors and maybe as a group club photo shoot.
> *


so you the one shooting the group photo...

shoot me over so i can pop it the media page :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 23 2009, 11:25 PM~15761336
> *you too homie. im waiting for some one to say the tour cant be won with a 12 inch bike :biggrin:
> *


TOO LATE FOR THAT!! Im sure it was really close!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 23 2009, 09:23 PM~15760395
> *you mean these?
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


....those are it , and how could u get any pics u were too busy teaching bike building 101 ... :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Nov 23 2009, 10:31 PM~15761438
> *....those are it , and how could u get any pics u were too busy teaching  bike building 101 ... :biggrin:
> *


hahah. ass. i gots to help the chirren. now i know that they gonna be callin me asking to go volunteer. or maybe i can get them to pay me...?


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 23 2009, 10:35 PM~15761487
> *hahah.  ass.  i gots to help the chirren.  now i know that they gonna be callin me asking to go volunteer.  or maybe i can get them to pay me...?
> *


not like u have anything better to do.... :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Nov 23 2009, 10:47 PM~15761677
> *not like u have anything better to do....  :biggrin:
> *


truff. got home around 24 hours ago, and only been awake for like 4 hours


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 23 2009, 10:25 PM~15761336
> *you too homie. im waiting for some one to say the tour cant be won with a 12 inch bike :biggrin:
> *



THE TOUR CAN'T BE WON WITH A 12 INCH BIKE.....THERE YOU GO....SO GET STARTED....


----------



## Z06Nut (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 23 2009, 11:28 PM~15761370
> *so you the one shooting the group photo...
> 
> shoot me over so i can pop it the media page :biggrin:
> *


You can "save image as" directly from my website with the link provided above.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Z06Nut_@Nov 24 2009, 01:19 AM~15762990
> *You can "save image as" directly from my website with the link provided above.
> *


i would only be able to use a pic of under the seat an..as per the mural


----------



## Z06Nut (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 24 2009, 01:32 AM~15763131
> *i would only be able to use a pic of under the seat an..as per the mural
> *


So you painted the Angel? 
:biggrin: Victoria Secret girl :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

wow, looked like one hell of a show.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Z06Nut_@Nov 24 2009, 01:52 AM~15763336
> *So you painted the Angel?
> :biggrin: Victoria Secret girl :biggrin:
> *


ADRIANA LIMA :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 23 2009, 10:18 PM~15762160
> *THE TOUR CAN'T BE WON WITH A 12 INCH BIKE.....THERE YOU GO....SO GET STARTED....
> *


haha game on homie lol


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 24 2009, 08:21 AM~15764705
> *haha  game on homie lol
> *



I SEE IT IS EASY TO GET YOU GOING.....THAT IS GOOD....NOW EVERYONE ELSE WILL NEED TO STEP UP......

ALWAYS LIKE TO GET THE COMPETITION FLOWING EARLY....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 24 2009, 09:25 AM~15764723
> *I SEE IT IS EASY TO GET YOU GOING.....THAT IS GOOD....NOW EVERYONE ELSE WILL NEED TO STEP UP......
> 
> ALWAYS LIKE TO GET THE COMPETITION FLOWING EARLY....
> *


got one that will hit the circuit! already buidling it this past yr! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 24 2009, 10:55 AM~15766404
> *got one that will hit the circuit!  already buidling it this past yr! :biggrin:
> *


bring it on my homie :0 i love a good challenge


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 24 2009, 08:21 AM~15764705
> *haha  game on homie lol
> *



You sure, I dont know if you can pull it off.... :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 23 2009, 12:53 AM~15750688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what bike is that? is that REC's bike or just his old parts and display?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 24 2009, 08:11 PM~15771169
> *what bike is that?  is that REC's bike or just his old parts and display?
> *


not my bike


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

oh


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 24 2009, 06:21 PM~15770661
> *You sure, I dont know if you can pull it off....  :0    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thankx for the support homie :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 24 2009, 08:18 PM~15771271
> *thankx for the support homie :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: just tryin to give ya a lil more push..haha... Im glad im not a bike judge, especially with all the bikes on your team...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 24 2009, 07:11 PM~15771169
> *what bike is that?  is that REC's bike or just his old parts and display?
> *


That's the first thing I said to myself when I seen it, but I confirmed with REC that he just let him borrow the parts. It looks ok


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 22 2009, 11:53 PM~15750688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dammmnnn.............
REC your bike parts look good.
I guess you're going shopping too :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Nov 24 2009, 07:58 PM~15771721
> *Dammmnnn.............
> REC your bike parts look good.
> I guess you're going shopping too :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Nov 24 2009, 08:58 PM~15771710
> *That's the first thing I said to myself when I seen it, but I confirmed with REC that he just let him borrow the parts. It looks ok
> *


yeah, the frame looks kinda :ugh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 24 2009, 08:10 PM~15771861
> *yeah, the frame looks kinda  :ugh:
> *


Yeah I know


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

u working on anything emilio?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: show-bound, LOS-SPIDERMAN, Drop'em, FPEREZII


:wave:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 24 2009, 08:12 PM~15771886
> *u working on anything emilio?
> *



My Luxury Sport, hopefully me n LOS can have it done by Latin Cartel's EASTER BASH


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

got pics of it?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 24 2009, 08:21 PM~15771994
> *got pics of it?
> *



If you would log onto your myspace, you will see them fool. Oh by the way how is the the family and were are you stationed at?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i don't have the myspace anymore, and i work in harlingen, about 30 mins from here


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 24 2009, 08:50 PM~15772469
> *i don't have the myspace anymore, and i work in harlingen, about 30 mins from here
> *


I will send you pics on a PM


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up lil homies its was a awsome show congrates to every 1 who placed i just wanted to show my sons bike and he got 1st n semi i wanna thank sam IC for getting it done thanks homie and i wanna thank Sic for doing that bad ass pinstripping at the show and thank my cousin rudy and phillip for helping out


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 24 2009, 09:09 PM~15772728
> *whats up lil homies its was a awsome show congrates to every 1 who placed i just wanted to show my sons bike and he got 1st n semi i wanna thank sam IC for getting it done thanks homie and i wanna thank Sic for doing that bad ass pinstripping at the show and thank my cousin rudy and phillip for helping out
> 
> 
> ...


i was right next to it all day . looks great :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 22 2009, 11:22 PM~15750450
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 Well deserved championship for nico, :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 24 2009, 11:09 PM~15772728
> *whats up lil homies its was a awsome show congrates to every 1 who placed i just wanted to show my sons bike and he got 1st n semi i wanna thank sam IC for getting it done thanks homie and i wanna thank Sic for doing that bad ass pinstripping at the show and thank my cousin rudy and phillip for helping out
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah...striping looks good...Sic complimented it it well!

congrats...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 24 2009, 09:15 PM~15772812
> *i was right next to it all day . looks great :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE ONE LOVE IS THE BADDEST 12,IN BIKE IVE EVER SEEN KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK I MIGHT BE SENDING SOMETHING UR WAY


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

5 Members: Drop'em, LIL PHX, lowlow81, show-bound, Sr.Castro


:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 24 2009, 09:23 PM~15772930
> *THANKS HOMIE ONE LOVE IS THE BADDEST 12,IN BIKE IVE EVER SEEN KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK I MIGHT BE SENDING SOMETHING UR WAY
> 
> 
> ...


its alright i guess. now stop trying to buy it lol jk


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 24 2009, 11:06 PM~15773522
> *its alright i guess. now stop trying to buy it lol jk
> *


he does that to you too? hahahaha.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i know that there are more pics out there. where they at? i dont even have pics of all my new stuff, and my bikes are buried under all the displays in the crates :angry:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 25 2009, 12:52 AM~15774121
> *he does that to you too?  hahahaha.
> *


i bet he low balls too... :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 25 2009, 12:54 AM~15774140
> *i know that there are more pics out there.  where they at?  i dont even have pics of all my new stuff, and my bikes are buried under all the displays in the crates :angry:
> *


i have yet to make a crate...i do have access to hella wood...shop is next to cabinet makers.... :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 24 2009, 11:56 PM~15774173
> *i have yet to make a crate...i do have access to hella wood...shop is next to cabinet makers.... :biggrin:
> *


its the only way to travel :biggrin:


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 24 2009, 09:10 PM~15771861
> *yeah, the frame looks kinda  :ugh:
> *


You just gots to see it in person... it looks a lot better then it did before


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

tru dat

bike looked hella clean dog


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Nov 24 2009, 08:58 PM~15771710
> *That's the first thing I said to myself when I seen it, but I confirmed with REC that he just let him borrow the parts. It looks ok
> *


I believe they bought them not borrow 

Borrowed the forks only


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Nov 25 2009, 07:56 AM~15776320
> *I believe they bought them not borrow
> 
> Borrowed the forks only
> *


Thats cool, I know I sold him the rims and he traded the sproket. It looks good with the parts


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

Ya rec is a tru homeboy he will help out as much as he can 

The frame is not even half way done


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Nov 25 2009, 08:46 AM~15776621
> *Ya rec is a tru homeboy he will help out as much as he can
> 
> The frame is not even half way done
> *


why bring it out if it is not finished?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 25 2009, 05:39 PM~15780554
> *why bring it out if it is not finished?
> *


still needs the new front fender that wasnt finished, addition for a the brackets to hold the air cylinder for the rear, engraving and plating for the air cylinder, hardlines.... 

colored leafing and more detailed striping... :cheesy:


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 25 2009, 04:39 PM~15780554
> *why bring it out if it is not finished?
> *


To give a little taste of what is in stored for next year only better...

Not say we are going to the whole tour but the final show is a must every year 

And maybe LV supershow :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 25 2009, 08:06 AM~15773522
> *its alright i guess. now stop trying to buy it lol jk
> *


Congrats bROther on a well deserved win :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Nov 25 2009, 04:33 PM~15781089
> *To give a little taste of what is in stored for next year only better...
> 
> Not say we are going to the whole tour but the final show is a must every year
> ...


thats good cuz im not done either. hope it comes out the way you want it. i got about 10 gs to put into a 12 incher :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 25 2009, 10:52 PM~15783750
> *thats good cuz im not done either. hope it comes out the way you want it. i got about 10 gs to put into a 12 incher :biggrin:
> *


thats insane!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 25 2009, 08:54 PM~15783776
> *thats insane!
> *


haha yea it is but if thats what it takes to stay on top then thats what will be done. hope everyones up for a challenge. i know im down


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 26 2009, 07:00 AM~15783860
> *haha yea it is but if thats what it takes to stay on top then thats what will be done. hope everyones up for a challenge. i know im down
> *


I got a 12" I'm gonna challenge you with next year :scrutinize:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 25 2009, 11:00 PM~15783860
> *haha yea it is but if thats what it takes to stay on top then thats what will be done. hope everyones up for a challenge. i know im down
> *


we will just stick something in at the end of the yr... :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 26 2009, 07:04 AM~15783921
> *we will just stick something in at the end of the yr... :biggrin:
> *


Just wait till I bust out with my 12" peanuckle bike :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 25 2009, 11:08 PM~15783963
> *Just wait till I bust out with my 12" peanuckle bike  :biggrin:
> *


lmao....yall had fun with that one...


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 23 2009, 12:47 AM~15750072
> *Saturday morning.  around 7:30 a.m.  havent slept since thursday night.  FUKKN COLD, WET AND TIRED AS HELL!
> 
> 
> ...


I heard this guy is gay.... true story :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 25 2009, 10:08 PM~15783963
> *Just wait till I bust out with my 12" peanuckle bike  :biggrin:
> *


haha I been giving him shit for that for a while now.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 25 2009, 09:04 PM~15783921
> *we will just stick something in at the end of the yr... :biggrin:
> *


thats kool. we need bikes on the tour that will withstand a season not just one show wonders


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 25 2009, 10:55 PM~15784587
> *thats kool. we need bikes on the tour that will withstand a season not just one show wonders
> *


:happysad:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 25 2009, 10:04 PM~15784694
> *:happysad:
> *


you too :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 25 2009, 10:55 PM~15784587
> *thats kool. we need bikes on the tour that will withstand a season not just one show wonders
> *



MAN DEM FIGHTING WORDS........ :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 25 2009, 10:45 PM~15785177
> *MAN DEM FIGHTING WORDS........ :0  :0
> *


no thats real talk homie :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 25 2009, 11:50 PM~15785231
> *no thats real talk homie :biggrin:
> *


HOW MANY BIKES FOLLOWED THE TOUR??


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 25 2009, 10:58 PM~15785352
> *HOW MANY BIKES FOLLOWED THE TOUR??
> *


4
tempest
one luv
playboy
innocence


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 25 2009, 09:54 PM~15783776
> *thats insane!
> *


You got a lot to do 

Figure out what jon is doing and beat it for 10 percent of what he is paying


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Nov 25 2009, 11:14 PM~15785562
> *You got a lot to do
> 
> Figure out what jon is doing and beat it for 10 percent of what he is paying
> *


haha haha. yea ok. like im going to spend that much when i do most the work myself. ill straight up tell everyone what im doing . ive got nothing to hide.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 26 2009, 12:24 AM~15785708
> *haha haha. yea ok. like im going to spend that much when i do most the work myself. ill straight up tell everyone what im doing . ive got nothing to hide.
> *


 :0


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

y fat guys dont like turkeys cuz when the turkey sees a fat guy the turkey says gordo,gordo,gordo,gordo

HAPPY THANKSGIVING FROM THE CASTRO FAMILY


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 26 2009, 01:02 AM~15785417
> *4
> tempest
> one luv
> ...


Two years in a row!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 26 2009, 07:57 AM~15787778
> *Two years in a row!
> *


only the strong survive right???????????????


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Nov 25 2009, 10:18 PM~15784081
> *I heard this guy is gay.... true story :biggrin:
> *


nobody likes you.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

werd


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Nov 26 2009, 01:14 AM~15785562
> *You got a lot to do
> 
> Figure out what jon is doing and beat it for 10 percent of what he is paying
> *


lol...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 26 2009, 09:57 PM~15794404
> *lol...
> *


sam is smarter then that. he has the ability to do his own thing and win.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

http://www.pressreporter.com/news_article.php?id=2564
came out on 2 days np front page


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 28 2009, 10:31 AM~15805200
> *http://www.pressreporter.com/news_article.php?id=2564
> came out on 2 days np front page
> *


congrats looks good


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 26 2009, 11:04 AM~15788238
> *only the strong survive right???????????????
> *


`right


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

I'm goin to try to find sumbody to take my bike to all da shows next year and ma boys too...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 28 2009, 10:31 AM~15805200
> *http://www.pressreporter.com/news_article.php?id=2564
> came out on 2 days np front page
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 23 2009, 09:22 AM~15750450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats again John and peeps said 12" bikes can't win :loco:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 22 2009, 11:53 PM~15750688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I F****N LOVE THIS BIKE* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

